# Kafkaeskes Verhalten von T-Mobile



## stieglitz (22 Februar 2007)

Ist hier schon mal jemand gegen Gummiwände gesprungen? Hat jemand hier schon mit Sachargumenten garnichts, aber auch garnichts ausrichten können?
Wahrscheinlich oft genug.
Ich streite mich gerade massiv mit T-Mobile rum.
Zum Sachverhalt:
Vor ca. 3 Wochen nimmt meine Frau ein Gespräch von einem CC, angeblich T-Mobile entgegen. Angeblich tolles neues Vertragsangebot. Sie sagte sie sollen das Angebot schicken. Keine Zusage.
(Ich glaube nicht, dass meine Frau nach meinen Kommentaren, je wieder mit CC`s sprechen wird :sun: )
Am Samstag vor zwei Wochen kam dann ein Vertrag über eine Vertragsverlängerung  ( für was?) per Einschreiben, den ich unterschreibern sollte.
*Hab ich natürlich nicht unterschrieben!*
Kurz darauf kam nun ein Päckchen von UPS mit einem Handy und von T-Mobile ein Schreiben,inkl SIM etc., wie "glücklich sie sind" mich als Kunden geworben zu haben.
(Bin ja Kunde mit zwei Handys, mehr brauch ich wirklich nicht)
Letzten Samstag war ich nun bei meinem örtlichen T-Punkt Laden, und hab versucht den Irrtum aufzulösen. Ca. eine Stunde hab ich mich mit einer völlig überforderten Mitarbeiterin rumgezerrft.
Es wurde dann eine formlose Kündigung (Kündigung für was?) aufgesetzt.

Heute erhalte ich nun ein Schreiben von T-Mobile:

"Wir bedauern Ihren Entschluss, möchten Ihrem Wunsch aber nachkommen.
Vorher eine Bitte: Ihr Vertrag ist Zustande gekommen. als wir die T-Mobile Karte am 14.Februar 2007 freigeschaltet haben. (Aha, wenn die was freischalten, ist ein Vertrag entstanden:wall: ) 
Daher können wir den Vertrag nur dann vorzeitig beenden, wenn sich der Händler, bei dem Sie diesen abgeschlossen haben, damit einverstanden erkärt."
*Ich hab, verdammt und zugenäht, keinen Vertrag bei einem Händler abgeschlossen!*

Dann hab ich mir heut Abend noch den Spaß eraubt, dort anzurufen. Junge Dame am Telefon (Zitat aus dem Brief: Unsere Mitarbeiter im Kundenservice freuen sich auf Ihren Anruf, *DIE nicht mehr*  ), da kann ich nichts machen. Wie ist ihr Kennwort? (Kenn ich nicht, woher auch?)
Kann ich ihren Chef sprechen? Geht nicht!!!

Und so fort. Grad für die Katz.
Ich mach jetzt nichts mehr, ziehe meine Einzugsermächtigung zurück. Zahle nur die richtigen Beträge und warte auf deren Klage!
Schaun mehr mal :-D 

(Ist natürlich nervig wie die Sau, wie der Schwabe sagt)


----------



## Raimund (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kafkaeskes Verhalten von T-Mobile*

F. Kafka:	

"Richtiges Auffassen einer Sache und Missverstehen der gleichen Sache schliessen einander nicht aus."

Gruss Raimund


----------



## stieglitz (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kafkaeskes Verhalten von T-Mobile*



Raimund schrieb:


> F. Kafka:
> 
> "Richtiges Auffassen einer Sache und Missverstehen der gleichen Sache schliessen einander nicht aus."
> 
> Gruss Raimund


Ja, genau so ist das.
Nach dem Motto:
"Wir verstehen sie zwar, aber können dagegen nichts machen"

Ich glaub langsam macht mir das Freude. Das zieh ich durch!

(Vielleicht brauch ich da mal gelegentlich einen Anwalt hier, bin RS-Versichert.
Angebot per PN )


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kafkaeskes Verhalten von T-Mobile*



stieglitz schrieb:


> (Vielleicht brauch ich da mal gelegentlich einen Anwalt hier, bin RS-Versichert.
> Angebot per PN )


brauchts  keine PN   
http://www.dialerschutz.de/links-anwaelte.php


----------



## stieglitz (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kafkaeskes Verhalten von T-Mobile*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> brauchts  keine PN
> http://www.dialerschutz.de/links-anwaelte.php



Aus Baden-Württemberg grad mal 4 Stück, und keiner im Großraum Stuttgart.


----------

